# 1000 amp to 800 amp Intercept



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We installed the underground and poured the generator and equipment pads on the first site visit, which took about 4 days from start to finish.
We returned this Monday and worked on setting the ATS and Panelboard Main,























]

We pulled and terminated the wire the second day and terminated the equipment.
















On the third day, the utility guys opened the cutouts for the transformer.
We used a street saw to cut the conduits




Then opened up the top of the conduit to pull the conductors out of the way and cut the bottom out to install the bell ends
Next, we crimped connectors on the new conductors, rang out the existing load conductors.






















These are two 10" 48x36 Old Castle extensions before we put the final 14" top and covers.
All total, they weighed in at about 1000 lbs
Next, we installed a 1/0 ground wire in each of the three conduits.
We were reducing the service from 1000 to 800 amps. The guys pulled the conductors out of the abandoned conduit.
Lots of nice 350 copper rabbit, maybe 300 feet total


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Day one vs day 4









These are two 10" 48x36 Old Castle extensions before we put the final 14" top and covers.
All total, they weighed in at about 1000 lbs








Pic with the covers on








Bollards installed:


----------

